# CPC-A Looking for extership in NE PA



## Collette  (Jan 10, 2010)

If any one knows of an exterships or leads in Northeast PA please give me some feedback.  I am working full-time in a different field and have only found externships two hours away.  

Thanks,
Collette


----------

